# Windows CE .NET 4.x Platform Builder Updates: May 7



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

*Windows CE .NET 4.0 Platform Builder QFE 030430_Q818141
*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Component: Comm
Description: In the case of non-blocking sockets, when AFDConnect fails, AFDCloseSocket is not properly cleaning up. Repeated calls to connect() / closesocket() may quickly exhaust the system pool of thread handles.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.0 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d5-36b4-4265-b267-29cac41631db&DisplayLang=en

*Windows CE .NET 4.1 Platform Builder QFE 030414_Q811608
*

Fixes made in this QFE:
Component: Unimodem
Description: Windows CE RAS server may not answer after the first successful connection. This is due to a race condition in the Unimodem code that prevents successful RAS connections without rebooting the RAS server.

Please see the enclosed documentation for information on how to implement this change

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.1 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...bb-a89b-42af-92a7-72dc547c9f97&DisplayLang=en

*Windows CE .NET 4.1 Platform Builder QFE 030417_Q818375*

Overview
Fixes made in this QFE:
Component: NDIS
Description: While streaming data over the network, a failure may occur in NDIS. This gives the appearance of a hang in NDIS for approximately 20 minutes. A timer rollover condition is not checked properly.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.1 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8f-d2ad-450e-9bbf-7fc285a5439b&DisplayLang=en

*Windows CE .NET 4.1 Platform Builder QFE 030424_Q817278*

Overview
Fixes made in this QFE:
Component: SNMP
Description: SNMP trap can't be sent if the device IP matches any of the following rules:

first octet is 127
second octet is 0
third octet is 0
fourth octet is 1

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.1 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3b-6301-496c-8fb0-5f606b2ad446&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

